# Ballast question?



## 2small (May 29, 2006)

First off, what does it do?  Second, I am going to buy a light soon.  Should I buy any one over another?  I think I am between a ballst 1 system or a digital one.  The digital one is supposed to be more efficient.  Any opinions or help is appriciated.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

The ballast contains a power supply, capacitors, transformers and such that are needed to run an HPS or MH. Digial ballasts are supposed to be more efficient, have better output and not put out as much heat but are a bit more expensive at this time. 
I have always used sun systems stuff, 5 year warranty on ballasts, pretty reliable. You probably want to go with an HPS if you want one light to do both veg. and flower.


----------



## Mutt (May 29, 2006)

Thread moved to lighting section.



If I had the money I woulda purchased a digital Ballast.

I agree with Biffdoggie. The digital ballasts are a better product all the way around.

Also what ever ballast you buy the bulb has to match the wattage.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1971


----------

